# وصف لمهام وواجبات المخطط المحترف responsibility and required skills for a



## نعيم ابو كرم (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في المرفق سوف تجدون ماده رائعه عن واجبات ومهام المخططين المحترفين ودورهم في المشاريع 

لقد احببت ان انقل الموضع (الكتاب) من مصدر ه وذلك لتكون الفائده اكبر وللامانه العلميه في النقل 

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت ...


----------



## MouneerPMP (22 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## anwerbasha (22 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## medhat ismail (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صابر دياب (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على رفعك للملف وجاري التنزيل والمطالعة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## صقر الجديان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

v. nice. its usefule, thanks


----------



## mustafasas (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

حياكم الله اخواني -رمضان كريم


----------



## ابوهاني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engahmedezz (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Slim7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## AGhoname (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## AGhoname (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااا*​


----------



## almasry (1 ديسمبر 2009)

إضافة رائعة و مهمة


----------



## saidelsayedab (8 أكتوبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## م_هبه (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعيج (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن دحمان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله عنا وعن كل ال Planners خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد البيه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا مشكوووور


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saidelsayedab (2 فبراير 2011)

many thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

